
Statusfy – A Marvelous Open Source Status Page System - tortilla
https://statusfy.co/
======
StavrosK
This looks cool, but I can't tell whether it can ping services and see whether
they're up or not? Does it do that, or does it rely on me for manual updates?

Otherwise, very good job, thanks for doing this!

